# Software Build v10.1 2019.40.1.1 (11/27/2019)



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Will.post more details and notes after update. Never got an update this early. Weird.


----------



## Ioannis (Feb 15, 2019)

I got this on my app too, but after downloading it, now says “no software update is available” when clicking on the “install” link.


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Poll added.

Nice to see 40.something, finally! Hopeful that those auto-wiper changes will finally handle light rain and road spray better.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Ya mine is now same .. never updated and now stuck in some fffd up mode. guess we at least most likely know what the next release is going to be.. I thought it was weird since I am not on the early release liist.. And it was..

Ie


----------



## magglass1 (Apr 15, 2018)

135.8MB downloaded over WiFi but no update notification. Maybe it aborted downloading in the middle? Anyone who received this know how big the download is?


----------



## rudholm (Nov 28, 2019)

Lgkahn said:


> Ya mine is now same .. never updated and now stuck in some fffd up mode. guess we at least most likely know what the next release is going to be.. I thought it was weird since I am not on the early release liist.. And it was..
> 
> Ie


Same exact thing happened to me, at right about the same time (just after 8:30 PM Pacific Time). I got the push notification from the app that 2019.40.1.1 was available, I accepted it, the two minute timer ran down, then nothing. Now it's stuck. I can neither install (because of the "not available" error) nor cancel. The car's console shows no sign of the update at all.

This is on a Model 3 Performance.


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

magglass1 said:


> 135.8MB downloaded over WiFi but no update notification. Maybe it aborted downloading in the middle? Anyone who received this know how big the download is?


Unfortunately my router doesn't have a way to see the data used (Linksys Velop mesh network).

I will be testing out the auto wipers tomorrow, hopefully they are improved.


----------



## LeeCephas (Mar 16, 2019)

Made a couple lane changes on my way home. It's a night and day difference.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Does this update include the patch that will allow the SR and SR+ to SuperCharge faster then 100kW?


----------



## Rye3 (Jun 22, 2018)

LeeCephas said:


> Made a couple lane changes on my way home. It's a night and day difference.


This is what I'm looking forward to trying. Having the turn signal blink 12 times during the duration of a lane change is just aggravating.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Electrek: _The _(wiper)_ update should already be better, but Tesla also says that you can correct it manually and the neural network will take those adjustments into account. _

Sweet, that's what I've been hoping for a long time. Improvements are welcome, but the road to perfection is long. To be able to correct it myself according to the conditions and preferences I have is fantastic!


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

rudholm said:


> Same exact thing happened to me, at right about the same time (just after 8:30 PM Pacific Time). I got the push notification from the app that 2019.40.1.1 was available, I accepted it, the two minute timer ran down, then nothing. Now it's stuck. I can neither install (because of the "not available" error) nor cancel. The car's console shows no sign of the update at all.
> 
> This is on a Model 3 Performance.


ya i opened a bug report with mobile. for this by choosing other.. hopefully they can fix it so app is no longer stuck.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

I had a 535M download yesterday, which is about update size, but have not received an update available notification yet. Perhaps they noticed that the install was failing on this build and aborted the notifications.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

magglass1 said:


> 135.8MB downloaded over WiFi but no update notification. Maybe it aborted downloading in the middle? Anyone who received this know how big the download is?


Historically, updates have been 400-600 MB. But I recall seeing a V10 dot release download being closer to 250-300 MB, so it's possible that with V10 they have found a way to decrease the size of the updates (which would be a sensible thing to do to save in bandwidth as the fleet grows).

At any rate, I saw something similar happen yesterday with my car, it downloaded about 220 MB in the early afternoon, but no update alert triggered. I hadn't checked the Software screen at the time to see whether it was actually trying to download an update, but when I checked later, it said no updates were available. Nav data version also had not changed.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes! Very happy to see the wipers will be improved. But from the description, I could read it as our wiper corrections are only now and going forward going to be used to help train the wipers. I figured that was being done all along.


----------



## LeeCephas (Mar 16, 2019)

Rye3 said:


> This is what I'm looking forward to trying. Having the turn signal blink 12 times during the duration of a lane change is just aggravating.


It starts changing lanes before I can double check the blind spots. Lots of confidence!


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

PEIEVGUY said:


> Does this update include the patch that will allow the SR and SR+ to SuperCharge faster then 100kW?


@PEIEVGUY Yes, 200 kW for MR and 170 kW for SR and SR+.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

LeeCephas said:


> It starts changing lanes before I can double check the blind spots. Lots of confidence!


Do you still have to be really careful nudging the steering wheel when NoA triggers a lane change?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Just downloaded and went for test drive.

Homelink still failed to autoclose my garage door with attempt number one, but my second (and last for this short test) attempt worked.

Lane departure warning seems to have returned, but one eight minute loop may not be enough to say it is fixed for sure.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Just downloaded and went for test drive.
> 
> Homelink still failed to autoclose my garage door with attempt number one, but my second (and last for this short test) attempt worked.
> 
> Lane departure warning seems to have returned, but one eight minute loop may not be enough to say it is fixed for sure.


So I thought it was me....what happened to Lane Departure Warning? Was it pulled awhile ago?

Ski


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> So I thought it was me....what happened to Lane Departure Warning? Was it pulled awhile ago?
> 
> Ski


I think I noticed the missing feature when 36.x.x was first installed.......a certain line I cross every day at a narrowing section of road would always make the steering wheel vibrate.

The first time it didn't do that I never gave it much thought, but a few days later the copilot asked why I was veering off the side of the road......while I was focused elsewhere.

Since that time, it seems that warning only works during certain drive cycles and only 25% of the time at that.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> I think I noticed the missing feature when 36.x.x was first installed.......a certain line I cross every day at a narrowing section of road would always make the steering wheel vibrate.
> 
> The first time it didn't do that I never gave it much thought, but a few days later the copilot asked why I was veering off the side of the road......while I was focused elsewhere.
> 
> Since that time, it seems that warning only works during certain drive cycles and only 25% of the time at that.


Thanks....exactly what I've noticed. Very hit and miss and not very reliable...can't rely on it at all now. Same percentage ballpark for me and even when it works very weak.

Ski


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

"New lane change code"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200232181022498821


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

JWardell said:


> "New lane change code"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200232181022498821


Also some glimpses into upcoming stuff, yay!???
Tell us more...


----------



## SysConsultant (Feb 7, 2019)

Got this update earlier this evening. 12/2018 M3P+ with EAP and add on purchase of FSD in March 2019. HW 2.5. USA based car. Advanced/early software updates enabled but not on any early access or test program that I’m aware of. I do have a service appointment scheduled for Dec 2.

Took a short drive after the update. (Had some place to go - not really a test drive.) here are a couple of observations.

I tried to see if my M3 would allow me run a red light with autopilot and TACC off. I got the loud warning with the big red stop sign on the MFD. I was going about 35MPH and had just decided to hit the brakes when the alarm sounded. I don’t know if the car would have let me proceed through the red light if I hadn’t hit the brake. Prior tests before this update were all fails with the exception of one instance about 3 months ago when the car actually stopped for a red light while on autopilot with no car ahead of me. I haven’t been able to reproduce that behavior since that one ocurrance. So it’s good to see evidence that the car is once again recognizing red lights. I’ll try to see if autopilot will take the next step and actually stop the car next time I’m out.

like another poster, homelink failed to close my garage door when I left home tonight. That was an occasional problem with 2019.36.x.x releases also. It’s intermittent. Sometimes it works. And it always works when I return home. Six months ago, HomeLink worked 100% of the time.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Mine just triggered a redownload of 36.2.3 this.morning probably due to the open ticket . This will.clear up the stuck upload. Then hopefully really get 40.1.1 soon.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SysConsultant said:


> like another poster, homelink failed to close my garage door when I left home tonight. That was an occasional problem with 2019.36.x.x releases also. It's intermittent. Sometimes it works. And it always works when I return home. Six months ago, HomeLink worked 100% of the time.


Welcome to the forum.

After having Homelink continue to fail to close my garage door after departure, I removed and re-installed said garage door within the Homelink setup.

Beta testing appears to have solved this issue, but I will not pronounce it cured until after one complete "deep-sleep" cycle and at least another two complete drive cycles involving the need for the door to auto-close.



Skione65 said:


> Thanks....exactly what I've noticed. Very hit and miss and not very reliable...can't rely on it at all now. Same percentage ballpark for me and even when it works very weak.
> 
> Ski


It is still not reliable with two drive cycles today, sometimes it will work but about 75% of the time it will not......


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Is standby mode new?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

wst88 said:


> View attachment 30851
> 
> Is standby mode new?


Nope.


----------



## rudholm (Nov 28, 2019)

Lgkahn said:


> Mine just triggered a redownload of 36.2.3 this.morning probably due to the open ticket . This will.clear up the stuck upload. Then hopefully really get 40.1.1 soon.


Same here. It re-installed exactly the same firmware I already had, but at least now it's not stuck with a pending update that would neither install nor cancel.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

SysConsultant said:


> Got this update earlier this evening. 12/2018 M3P+ with EAP and add on purchase of FSD in March 2019. HW 2.5. USA based car. Advanced/early software updates enabled but not on any early access or test program that I'm aware of. I do have a service appointment scheduled for Dec 2.
> 
> Took a short drive after the update. (Had some place to go - not really a test drive.) here are a couple of observations.
> 
> ...


It won't stop. I tried today 😂. Not much traffic, so I figured I give it a shot. Big red brake pedal graphics and the warning to take over.....I did not, so the car just ran through the red light. Didn't even slow down. HW 2.5 here.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

slotti said:


> It won't stop. I tried today 😂. Not much traffic, so I figured I give it a shot. Big red brake pedal graphics and the warning to take over.....I did not, so the car just ran through the red light. Didn't even slow down. HW 2.5 here.


The car should give a warning if you are about to run a red light(still hit or miss), but will NOT stop at a red light. Maybe someday soon, but not yet.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

FRC said:


> The car should give a warning if you are about to run a red light(still hit or miss), but will NOT stop at a red light. Maybe someday soon, but not yet.


Wasn't really expecting it to stop. Just letting the other poster know my experience. I did get the warning..... cute graphics actually, with a red break paddle.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

With this release, my homelink not working upon departure ,return is fine. green Garage door icon is not present when I immediately back up. Never had a problem before. I see a couple similar comments. Hope Tesla will read and fix. I may try reinstalling the garage door link.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

LeeCephas said:


> Made a couple lane changes on my way home. It's a night and day difference.


Samething for me. Wow, what a difference ! The car dont hesitate, very human like lane change.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Ksb466 said:


> With this release, my homelink not working upon departure ,return is fine. green Garage door icon is not present when I immediately back up. Never had a problem before. I see a couple similar comments. Hope Tesla will read and fix. I may try reinstalling the garage door link.


I reinstalled mine and that solved that issue.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

wst88 said:


> Is standby mode new?


This was added with smart summon I believe. It prevents the car from sleeping to make summon connect quicker in parking lots


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Finally tested the lane change and it is indeed significantly better. When initiating the lane change it jumps over as quick as I would have (and definitely faster then how long it takes most other drivers I see on the road). Only issue I noticed is that when on a two lane road and I'm in the left lane and I initiate a change into the right lane it cuts over really quick and smooth. But when trying to cut back over to the left lane it won't go. Just keeps driving like it's now on a single lane street when it's not.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Finally tested the lane change and it is indeed significantly better. When initiating the lane change it jumps over as quick as I would have (and definitely faster then how long it takes most other drivers I see on the road). Only issue I noticed is that when on a two lane road and I'm in the left lane and I initiate a change into the right lane it cuts over really quick and smooth. But when trying to cut back over to the left lane it won't go. Just keeps driving like it's now on a single lane street when it's not.


It cuts back left for me, no problem In that situation. Maybe try at another location?


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

After having this update over the weekend this is what I have noticed:


Auto wipers do seem to be improved with rain. Snow on the other hand seemed to trip them up a bit.
I also had a bug a few times that caused the visualizations to freeze, the screen showed cars around me frozen in time though the lane lines would move while driving and autopilot would not respond when trying to engage it, no little steering wheel, no chimes or alerts stating that it was unavailable. Had to shutdown the car via the menu and let it sit for a bit then turned it back on and everything came back to normal, the two wheel salute didn't have any effect.
Audio drops in and out more frequently on this firmware than when I was on 2019.36.2.3

I have reported these to Tesla, hopefully they can address these in the next update.


----------



## jybrick (Dec 3, 2019)

I like the wipers now, but I did not turn them off last night and when entering the car this morning (parked in driveway with overnight rain) they decided to come on when entering the car. With the incline of my driveway there was a fair amount of water on the windshield with a substantial part of it ending up on me and the inside of the open door. Note to AI computer- suspend wipers when the driver's door is open.

Perhaps completely unrelated, but I'll relate here just in case: My 6 month old MX stopped charging at 134 mile of range about noon today. When I went to get in about 4pm it wouldn't move and was reporting a low voltage error.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jybrick said:


> Perhaps completely unrelated, but I'll relate here just in case: My 6 month old MX stopped charging at 134 mile of range about noon today. When I went to get in about 4pm it wouldn't move and was reporting a low voltage error.


Sounds like a dead 12v battery.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> After having Homelink continue to fail to close my garage door after departure, I removed and re-installed said garage door within the Homelink setup.
> 
> ...


It was an interesting day today.....with the mobile Ranger service still set to come tomorrow to deal with my laundry list of items.

First drive cycle start, my Spotify had to reload everything while I defaulted to the built in streaming as Spotify sorted itself out.

Spotify only acts like that, in my car, if some sort of discreet software push occurred the night before (as happened numerous times while trying to debug Spotify last month).

With four drive cycles today, lane departure warning was better than 95% reliable, best it has been since 36.x.x.

I plan to ask the mobile Ranger if he can pull up a recent history of software pushes to the car.

IF/IF there was a discreet software push the night of 02/03 Dec, I'll discuss my lane departure warning results from today before our planned test drive of the lane departure warning system......

I'll report results of how it all pans out.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@Kizzy - thank you. Also, you may have solved a mystery regarding my iPhone 7 which is 2+ years old. It has gone from full charge to power off when i try to use it sometimes and when it comes back on it looks like it has a low battery. Battery graph shows the down spike in 'charge.' The throttling isn't working for me! Hmmm.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> It was an interesting day today.....with the mobile Ranger service still set to come tomorrow to deal with my laundry list of items.
> 
> First drive cycle start, my Spotify had to reload everything while I defaulted to the built in streaming as Spotify sorted itself out.
> 
> ...


Excellent visit with Tesla Mobile service (laundry list of minor items solved).

Bottom line with Lane Departure Warning: "It is a known software issue that was introduced with V10. It will eventually get better. Keep making bug reports as appropriate."


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

jybrick said:


> Perhaps completely unrelated, but I'll relate here just in case: My 6 month old MX stopped charging at 134 mile of range about noon today. When I went to get in about 4pm it wouldn't move and was reporting a low voltage error.


This could also end up being a drive unit failure. See this thread for similar sequence of events.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

Is 2019.40.1.1 Public?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Zak said:


> Is 2019.40.1.1 Public?


It did go out to people that were not part of any beta, but it looks like it got pulled.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Zak said:


> Is 2019.40.1.1 Public?


I got it. it's not early access, but this the first time I got a general limited release, so that's cool. My software setting is set to Advanced. 40.1.1 works as advertised in release notes. My only bug has been the homelink wasnt working on departure in some cases. As others say, the broader release will likely include a couple tweaks based on findings from this limited release.


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

On comment about this software version... It appears that the steering wheel nag occurs more often. Anyone else notice it?


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Appears this version is DOA as for rollout..... 40.2 is starting it's push out


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

wst88 said:


> On comment about this software version... It appears that the steering wheel nag occurs more often. Anyone else notice it?


Mot for me. And the lane change is much better and the wipers are also better.


----------



## Badmonkey (Sep 22, 2019)

«Nerfs autopilot on JP to match EU.» what exactly do this mean?


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Badmonkey said:


> «Nerfs autopilot on JP to match EU.» what exactly do this mean?


Autopilot has some features disabled in Europe due to EU regulations. Apparently they're now doing the same for the Japanese market. (I don't remember which features have been neutralized but know there are some articles and videos on the subject out there.)


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

I have had some issues with Autopilot on this release. On a trip coming back to California from Vegas I had Autopilot cross the solid edge line while going around a bend in the freeway (happened multiple times) even the visualization screen showed it crossing the line, I had to take control and bring it back in line. It also ping ponged a lot especially while going around bends in the freeway. I am defiantly looking forward to the feature that allows you to press a button on the screen to send a screenshot of the road to Tesla that is supposed to be part of 40.2 release.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Mot for me. And the lane change is much better and the wipers are also better.


Me too


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Sorta cool hack if you use autopilot on surface streets. Now you can slow to a complete stop and restart using scroll wheel so no need to disengage EAP when you are first in line at stop light or sign. Only have to disengage eap for turns(until FSD). Not sure if it’s this release or 36.x, but just noticed.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

First freeway trip on this version today (320 kms, Hwy 401 in eastern Ontario).

I use NOA, but have it set so nothing happens until I let it via the turn signal stalk.

First lane change with my normal "Mad Max" setting was more aggressive than my passenger or I expected.

With clear and dry pavement, not an issue.......but there was any hint of ice it was our opinion that it was not safe at that level of aggressive lane change behavior. 

We both were relieved when "normal" (the setting just shy of Mad Max) softened the lateral g force experienced with lane changes.

Also, Spotify crashed after crossing into upstate New York and then again crossing back into Ontario.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

One thing I just realized this am. Prior to this update, my car just stated autopilot not available when I had dirt or fog on any of the cameras. Since this update, it actually calls out the specific camera location.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

slotti said:


> One thing I just realized this am. Prior to this update, my car just stated autopilot not available when I had dirt or fog on any of the cameras. Since this update, it actually calls out the specific camera location.


So what does it say? Drivers side camera, Passenger side camera or the like?

Ski


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Front Camera, Passanger side column camera, etc


----------



## Badmonkey (Sep 22, 2019)

evannole said:


> Autopilot has some features disabled in Europe due to EU regulations. Apparently they're now doing the same for the Japanese market. (I don't remember which features have been neutralized but know there are some articles and videos on the subject out there.)


So more owners get less for their money then.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

slotti said:


> it actually calls out the specific camera location.


Wow, this is great! Do you happen to have a screenshot of this?


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Car just got dropped at the shop (got rear ended....second time within 9 months), so I won't be able to get you one before in like 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Noticed on this rev that when I shift from D to R, it’d ask I press the brake pedal, even when I’m at a complete stop. Bit annoying, luckily doesn’t happen that often. It works 9 out of 10 times as I pull past my driveway entrance and put it into reverse to back in. Then there’s always that 1/10 times where it won’t let me shift u less I apply the brakes


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Noticed on this rev that when I shift from D to R, it'd ask I press the brake pedal, even when I'm at a complete stop. Bit annoying, luckily doesn't happen that often. It works 9 out of 10 times as I pull past my driveway entrance and put it into reverse to back in. Then there's always that 1/10 times where it won't let me shift u less I apply the brakes


Ive not noticed this - and even realized yesterday backing out of my parking space at work, that I shifted into drive while having my foot on the accelerator and still rolling back. much like without hold mode on, how you could be rolling and shift into the opposite gear, but just surprised me it permitted it while accelerating (albeit slowly).


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> Ive not noticed this - and even realized yesterday backing out of my parking space at work, that I shifted into drive while having my foot on the accelerator and still rolling back. much like without hold mode on, how you could be rolling and shift into the opposite gear, but just surprised me it permitted it while accelerating (albeit slowly).


That situation works for me 10/10 times when pulling out of my garage. Not once does it ask for me to hold the brakes when shifting from reverse to drive. The opposite (shifting from drive to reverse, even when completely stopped) is where sometimes it asks I press the brakes to shift. Never had that issue before v2019.40


----------

